# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Для вас, больные.

## Saberia

Включите голову!!!  :Wink: 
На кой вам надо это счастье? Неужели не хочется быть успешным и независимым человеком?
Короче говоря, тема для тех, кто еще подает небольшую надежду. Готова помочь вам, почувствовать, что жизнь интересная и разнообразная. И что ТАМ ничуть не лучше, чем ЗДЕСЬ. 
Кого заинтересовало - милости прошу. Все контакту отправлю в личку. :Wink:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Включите голову!!! 
> На кой вам надо это счастье? Неужели не хочется быть успешным и независимым человеком?
> Короче говоря, *тема для тех, кто еще подает небольшую надежду. Готова помочь вам*, почувствовать, что жизнь интересная и разнообразная. И что ТАМ ничуть не лучше, чем ЗДЕСЬ. 
> *Кого заинтересовало - милости прошу. Все контакту отправлю в личку.*


 *
*

А чтобы всем и сразу?

----------


## Saberia

> [/B]
> 
> А чтобы всем и сразу?


 Контакты вы имеете ввиду? Всем и сразу нет, только тем, кого еще можно спасти.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Контакты вы имеете ввиду? Всем и сразу нет, только тем, кого еще можно спасти.


 а так заманчиво тема начиналась...

----------


## Saberia

> а так заманчиво тема начиналась...


 Ну а почему бы не помочь тем, кого еще реально можно спасти? Я не против пообщаться, показать, что это действительно интересно.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Ну а почему бы не помочь тем, кого еще реально можно спасти? Я не против пообщаться, показать, *что это действительно интересно*.


 Что - это?

----------


## Saberia

> Что - это?


 ЖИТЬ

----------


## Kali-Ma

Я думаю, что надо не ПОказывать, а ДОказывать

----------


## Saberia

> Я думаю, что надо не ПОказывать, а ДОказывать


 Именно показывать, а доказывать будет уже она вам. :Wink:

----------


## Каин

Вы слишком наивны, что бы кому -нибудь помогать.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Именно показывать, а доказывать будет уже она вам.


 В силу специфики форумного контингента я бы всё-таки предложила Вам подумать

----------


## Saberia

> Вы слишком наивны, что бы кому -нибудь помогать.


 А вы слишком плохо меня знаете, чтобы за меня принимать решения.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Каин, у ТС всё от молодости - желание решать все проблемы кавалерийским наскоком

----------


## Язва

> Именно показывать, а доказывать будет уже она вам.


 Любопытно. Вы пришлёте нам красивые фотки показывающие красивых, весёлых и успешных людей? Или видео? Это никого не убедит. Даже наоборот.

----------


## Saberia

> Любопытно. Вы пришлёте нам красивые фотки показывающие красивых, весёлых и успешных людей? Или видео? Это никого не убедит. Даже наоборот.


 Мда... Тут все еще хуже. Вы, помоему, зациклены на вашей смерти. При чем тут фотографии и видео? Есть куча людей, которые этому доказательство.

----------


## Каин

> А вы слишком плохо меня знаете, чтобы за меня принимать решения.


  Вот, что вы пишите в теме "причина суицида" после пяти страниц:


> Причина у вас всех одна - вы больные идиоты!


 Кому вы поможете с таким отношением?

----------


## Язва

> Мда... Тут все еще хуже. Вы, помоему, зациклены на вашей смерти. При чем тут фотографии и видео? Есть куча людей, которые этому доказательство.


 Плохо же вы разбираетесь в людях) Я абсолютно не собираюсь умирать. Я ещё всех переживу, а вас в особенности. Просто я никак не пойму на кой вы тут и чего добиваетесь.

----------


## Saberia

> Вот, что вы пишите в теме "причина суицида" после пяти страниц: 
> Кому вы поможете с таким отношением?


 Кому помогу - уже писала выше, откройте глаза.

Кому нужно - в личку, контакты все отправлю. Остальных, прошу грустить в других темах.

----------


## Каин

> Кому помогу - уже писала выше, откройте глаза.


 Закрываю глаза и смыкаю уста. Нет желания спорить с ребенком.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Причина у вас всех одна - вы больные идиоты!


 Мда, и этот человек еще хочет кому то помочь...

----------


## Игорёк

Помойму помогать как раз надо ему, серьезные проблемы назревают у человека ))

----------


## Эндер

А по моему все логично. Попади суицидник на какую-нибудь вечеринку, где все веселятся, он тут же стал бы там лишним. А попади уверенный в себе человек к суицидникам, уже он будет лишним, больным. Одни других не понимают и это грустно. И кстати, вопрос к ТС, наши проблемы из-за неуверенности ? Что ж, я более чем в себе уверен, это и печально. Не вижу в этой уверенности никакого смысла.

----------


## Игорёк

Думаю что нормальный человек не будет писать тут подобные вещи, помойму это очевидно. 
а по поводу уверенности, я никак не могу забыть, Эндер, твою фразу - "Я могу одним взглядом напугать человека". странные ассоциации вызывает).

----------


## Эндер

> Думаю что нормальный человек не будет писать тут подобные вещи, помойму это очевидно. 
> а по поводу уверенности, я никак не могу забыть, Эндер, твою фразу - "Я могу одним взглядом напугать человека". странные ассоциации вызывает).


 Ну к счастью это не относится ко всем людям. Для меня это как защитный механизм. Я помню когда меня впервые избили (било 7 человек, при том со мной было по меньшей мере 5 "друзей", которые отстоялись по сути в стороне), я боялся любого количества людей, превышающих трое. Проходя мимо группы людей, я просто дрожал. Это было чем-то подсознательным. А потом видя у меня этот взгляд, меня даже 10 человек обходили стороной. Вообще люди и без того, не любят смотреть друг другу в глаза, а если они еще и видят во взгляде жестокую, холодную ненависть, то они как то уже меньше разглядывают тебя и меня это устраивает.

----------


## Игорёк

Я примерно предствляю что ты имеешь ввиду. Только разница в том бояться или считать уродом. Я тоже ужасно смотрю на людей (хотя при относительно хорошем настроении этого нет) но не думаю что меня боятся, скорее просто считают больным. Страха у них нет, они смело могут подойти и пнуть меня..
 А про избиения согласен, в юности это очень опасно, психологически. Хотя с другой стороны меня часто били, но при этом я не считаю что это кардинально повлияло на характер. Скорее всего это просто как один дополнительный небольшой нюанс, в кучу причин, но далеко не из первого ряда.

----------


## Игорёк

> при том со мной было по меньшей мере 5 "друзей", которые отстоялись по сути в стороне


 Я был бы не в обиде на них. Меня тоже раз били на улице с другом, так вот друг убежал, это никак не повлияло на наши отношения, я даже и не задумался об этом, убежал и убежал, молодец.. Хотя сам бы я врятли убежал бы сейчас, в такой ситуации, даже еслибы была возможность.

----------


## Эндер

> А про избиения согласен, в юности это очень опасно, психологически.


 Не знаю, насколько это опасно. Единственное что я помню, били в до боли знакомом мне месте. Где я провел детство, недалеко от моего дома. Что более печально, это довольно людное место, рядом к тому же магазин. И когда меня били, а рядом ходили люди и просто проходили мимо, я понял, что я один, сколько бы людей тебя не окружало, это ничего не изменит. Признаться я даже благодарен тем, кто меня избил, для меня куда большую боль, принесли люди проходящие мимо. Хотя не уверен даже, могу ли Я испытывать боль, физическую ? да (при том еще и болевой порог повышен) психологическую ? уже не знаю. По видимому нет.

----------


## ambient

> Включите голову!!! 
> На кой вам надо это счастье? Неужели не хочется быть успешным и независимым человеком?
> Короче говоря, тема для тех, кто еще подает небольшую надежду. Готова помочь вам, почувствовать, что жизнь интересная и разнообразная. И что ТАМ ничуть не лучше, чем ЗДЕСЬ. 
> Кого заинтересовало - милости прошу. Все контакту отправлю в личку.


 Сетевой маркетинг? Вариант конечно.  :Smile: 

Пишите в личку, рассмотрю.

----------


## Игорёк

> Не знаю, насколько это опасно. Единственное что я помню, били в до боли знакомом мне месте. Где я провел детство, недалеко от моего дома. Что более печально, это довольно людное место, рядом к тому же магазин. И когда меня били, а рядом ходили люди и просто проходили мимо, я понял, что я один, сколько бы людей тебя не окружало, это ничего не изменит. Признаться я даже благодарен тем, кто меня избил, для меня куда большую боль, принесли люди проходящие мимо. Хотя не уверен даже, могу ли Я испытывать боль, физическую ? да (при том еще и болевой порог повышен) психологическую ? уже не знаю. По видимому нет.


  Меня тоже били в достаточно людном месте, собралась и толпа зеван, ну не толпа конечно, но человек 5-6 было точно. Причем не просто проходили мимо, а именно стояли и смотрели. Только одна жещина, глущая с собакой, сказала что натравит ее (короче припугнула собакой), часть тех ублюдков отступила, а их было человек 6. 
 Но как нитранно я совершенно нидержу за это обиды на людей. А что они мугут сделать ? разве что милицию вызвать (там в 500метрах РОВД).
 Я бы точно также ничего не стал бы делать по той причине что слаб физически. Ведь часто бывают что в таких ситуациях помогают прохожие! Но только те кто может это сделать. Сам видел раз как двое били одного. Моми проходил мужик, и говорит - а что это вы двое на одного-то ? те - иди на ..й. Ну он и вмазал одному и второму, вырубил с одного удара. А что может сделать обычный мужик (не здоровый) против толпы пьяных подростков ? только что стать их очередной жертвой. Тоесть итог из этого будет один - еще один пострадавший человек. 
От себя я могу только извиниться, поскольку случись такое со мной, я тоже пройду мимо, я это знаю, хотя такого не было пока. Мне будет стыдно, я буду мучаться после этого. Но не от того что я трус, а именно от того что я ничтожная мразь, несспособная оказать помощь. Конечно была бы возможность я бы изметелил их так, что родная мама бы не узнала. Может быть даже и сознательно убил бы, и сел в тюрьму, за-то я бы знал что прожил не зря, и избавил мир от грязи, хоть немного. Значит и в моей жизни был бы какой-то смысл.

----------


## Хренов

> Включите голову!!! 
> На кой вам надо это счастье? Неужели не хочется быть успешным и независимым человеком?
> Короче говоря, тема для тех, кто еще подает небольшую надежду. Готова помочь вам, почувствовать, что жизнь интересная и разнообразная. И что ТАМ ничуть не лучше, чем ЗДЕСЬ. 
> Кого заинтересовало - милости прошу. Все контакту отправлю в личку.


 А ты красивая? Готовишь хорошо ? 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Данька

> Сетевой маркетинг? Вариант конечно.


 ххаха. Точняк. Походу оно и есть. Лично я как начал читать, так сразу об этом и подумал

----------


## railton

Что-то не понял, а чем больные то? Диагностику заболеваний врач проводит, у вас диплом о мед. образовании имеется?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Включите голову!!! 
> На кой вам надо это счастье? Неужели не хочется быть успешным и независимым человеком?
> Короче говоря, тема для тех, кто еще подает небольшую надежду. Готова помочь вам, почувствовать, что жизнь интересная и разнообразная. И что ТАМ ничуть не лучше, чем ЗДЕСЬ. 
> Кого заинтересовало - милости прошу. Все контакту отправлю в личку.


 дык,мне помогите У ВАС  ЕСТЬ 3 ГОДА ЧТОБЫ МНЕ ПОМОЧЬ.Пишите в личку,дам контакт,если интересно.

----------

